# Error building VirtualBox from ports



## user0 (Mar 31, 2014)

Getting the following when doing make of Virtual Box port:


```
kBuild: Linking scm
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/RuntimeBldProg.a(utf8-posix.o): In function `rtstrConvertCached':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:199: undefined reference to `libiconv'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:184: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:240: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/RuntimeBldProg.a(utf8-posix.o): In function `rtStrConvertUncached':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:311: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:325: undefined reference to `libiconv'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:343: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:334: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/RuntimeBldProg.a(utf8-posix.o): In function `rtStrIconvCacheDestroy':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/src/VBox/Runtime/r3/posix/utf8-posix.cpp:115: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
kmk: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scm] Error 1
The failing command:
@g++46                        -m64   -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scm /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scm.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scmdiff.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scmrw.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scmstream.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/scm/scmsubversion.o   -L/usr/local/lib   -lpthread   -lrt   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/RuntimeBldProg.a   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/VBox-kStuffStaticBldProg.a   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.20/out/freebsd.amd64/release/lib/RuntimeBldProg.a   -lpthread   -lssl   -lcrypto 
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2014)

When was the last time you updated the ports tree?


----------



## user0 (Mar 31, 2014)

Never - installed 10 from memstick image and now playing.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2014)

You will have to update.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## user00 (Mar 31, 2014)

I lost access to the user0 account after entering wrong password twice when switching between FreeBSD and Linux and had to register another one. Any how, after updating the ports, I am still getting errors:


```
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for virtualbox-ose-4.3.10
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> VirtualBox-4.3.10.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.10/VirtualBox-4.3.10.tar.bz2
VirtualBox-4.3.10.tar.bz2                     100% of   86 MB  601 kBps 02m26s
=> VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.10.iso doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.10/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.10.iso
VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.10.iso                 100% of   61 MB  603 kBps 01m45s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 for building
===>  Extracting for virtualbox-ose-4.3.10
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for VirtualBox-4.3.10.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.10.iso.
===>  Patching for virtualbox-ose-4.3.10
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on file: /usr/local/share/kBuild/tools/GXX3.kmk - found
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/files/extrapatch-Config.kmk
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/files/extrapatch-src-VBox-Devices-PC-ipxe-Makefile.kmk
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/files/extrapatch-src-recompiler-Makefile.kmk
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for virtualbox-ose-4.3.10
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on executable: xsltproc - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on executable: kmk - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on executable: gtar - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on executable: cdrecord - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.3.10 depends on package: py27-setuptools27>0 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching py27-setuptools27
===>    Verifying install for py27-setuptools27>0 in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27
===>  License PSFL accepted by the user
===>   py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> setuptools-2.0.1.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/python.
=> Attempting to fetch http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/s/setuptools/setuptools-2.0.1.tar.gz
setuptools-2.0.1.tar.gz                       100% of  765 kB  567 kBps 00m01s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 for building
===>  Extracting for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for python/setuptools-2.0.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>   py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>  Configuring for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
running config
===>  Building for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
running build
running build_py
creating build
creating build/lib
copying pkg_resources.py -> build/lib
copying easy_install.py -> build/lib
creating build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/archive_util.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/compat.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/depends.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/dist.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/extension.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/lib2to3_ex.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/package_index.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/py26compat.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/py27compat.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/py31compat.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/sandbox.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/script template (dev).py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/script template.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/site-patch.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/ssl_support.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/svn_utils.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/version.py -> build/lib/setuptools
copying setuptools/__init__.py -> build/lib/setuptools
creating build/lib/_markerlib
copying _markerlib/markers.py -> build/lib/_markerlib
copying _markerlib/__init__.py -> build/lib/_markerlib
creating build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/alias.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/bdist_rpm.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/bdist_wininst.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/build_ext.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/build_py.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/develop.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/easy_install.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/egg_info.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/install.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/install_lib.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/install_scripts.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/register.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/rotate.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/saveopts.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/sdist.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/setopt.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/test.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/upload_docs.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
copying setuptools/command/__init__.py -> build/lib/setuptools/command
creating build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/doctest.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/environment.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/py26compat.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/script-with-bom.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/server.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_bdist_egg.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_build_ext.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_develop.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_dist_info.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_easy_install.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_egg_info.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_markerlib.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_packageindex.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_resources.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_sandbox.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_sdist.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_svn.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_test.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/test_upload_docs.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
copying setuptools/tests/__init__.py -> build/lib/setuptools/tests
===>  Staging for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>   py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
running install
running build
running build_py
running install_lib
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages
copying build/lib/pkg_resources.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages
copying build/lib/easy_install.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/archive_util.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/compat.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/depends.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/dist.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/extension.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/lib2to3_ex.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/package_index.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/py26compat.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/py27compat.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/py31compat.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/sandbox.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/script template (dev).py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/script template.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/site-patch.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/ssl_support.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/svn_utils.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/version.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
copying build/lib/setuptools/__init__.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/alias.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/bdist_rpm.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/bdist_wininst.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/build_ext.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/build_py.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/develop.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/easy_install.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/egg_info.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/install.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/install_lib.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/install_scripts.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/register.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/rotate.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/saveopts.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/sdist.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/setopt.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/test.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/upload_docs.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
copying build/lib/setuptools/command/__init__.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/doctest.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/environment.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/py26compat.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/script-with-bom.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/server.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_bdist_egg.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_build_ext.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_develop.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_dist_info.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_easy_install.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_egg_info.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_markerlib.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_packageindex.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_resources.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_sandbox.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_sdist.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_svn.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_test.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/__init__.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
copying build/lib/setuptools/tests/test_upload_docs.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_markerlib
copying build/lib/_markerlib/markers.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_markerlib
copying build/lib/_markerlib/__init__.py -> /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_markerlib
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources.py to pkg_resources.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy_install.py to easy_install.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/archive_util.py to archive_util.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/compat.py to compat.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/depends.py to depends.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/dist.py to dist.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/extension.py to extension.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/lib2to3_ex.py to lib2to3_ex.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/package_index.py to package_index.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/py26compat.py to py26compat.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/py27compat.py to py27compat.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/py31compat.py to py31compat.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/sandbox.py to sandbox.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/script template (dev).py to script template (dev).pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/script template.py to script template.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/site-patch.py to site-patch.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/ssl_support.py to ssl_support.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/svn_utils.py to svn_utils.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/version.py to version.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/__init__.py to __init__.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/alias.py to alias.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py to bdist_egg.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/bdist_rpm.py to bdist_rpm.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/bdist_wininst.py to bdist_wininst.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/build_ext.py to build_ext.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/build_py.py to build_py.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/develop.py to develop.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/easy_install.py to easy_install.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/egg_info.py to egg_info.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install.py to install.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py to install_egg_info.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install_lib.py to install_lib.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install_scripts.py to install_scripts.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/register.py to register.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/rotate.py to rotate.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/saveopts.py to saveopts.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/sdist.py to sdist.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/setopt.py to setopt.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/test.py to test.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/upload_docs.py to upload_docs.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/__init__.py to __init__.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/doctest.py to doctest.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/environment.py to environment.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/py26compat.py to py26compat.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/script-with-bom.py to script-with-bom.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/server.py to server.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_bdist_egg.py to test_bdist_egg.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_build_ext.py to test_build_ext.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_develop.py to test_develop.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_dist_info.py to test_dist_info.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_easy_install.py to test_easy_install.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_egg_info.py to test_egg_info.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_markerlib.py to test_markerlib.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_packageindex.py to test_packageindex.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_resources.py to test_resources.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_sandbox.py to test_sandbox.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_sdist.py to test_sdist.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_svn.py to test_svn.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_test.py to test_test.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/__init__.py to __init__.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/tests/test_upload_docs.py to test_upload_docs.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_markerlib/markers.py to markers.pyc
byte-compiling /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_markerlib/__init__.py to __init__.pyc
writing byte-compilation script '/tmp/tmpjO2ERV.py'
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 -O /tmp/tmpjO2ERV.py
removing /tmp/tmpjO2ERV.py
running install_egg_info
running egg_info
writing requirements to setuptools.egg-info/requires.txt
writing setuptools.egg-info/PKG-INFO
writing top-level names to setuptools.egg-info/top_level.txt
writing dependency_links to setuptools.egg-info/dependency_links.txt
writing entry points to setuptools.egg-info/entry_points.txt
reading manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
reading manifest template 'MANIFEST.in'
writing manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
Copying setuptools.egg-info to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools-2.0.1-py2.7.egg-info
running install_scripts
Installing easy_install script to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/bin
Installing easy_install-2.7 script to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/bin
writing list of installed files to '/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/.PLIST.pymodtmp'
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/../py-setuptools/files/easy-install.pth.dist /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1
===>  Checking if devel/py-setuptools27 already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 as automatic
Installing py27-setuptools27-2.0.1...pkg-static: py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-1.1.7_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 31, 2014)

Have a look at the 20140307 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING regarding devel/py-setuptools and follow the instructions.


----------



## user00 (Mar 31, 2014)

Does it mean that I need to run


```
pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools:devel/py-setuptools27
```

to address the above error?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 31, 2014)

user00 said:
			
		

> Does it mean that I need to run
> 
> ```
> pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools:devel/py-setuptools27
> ...


If you are using PKGNG, yes.


----------



## user00 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, that worked. That and deinstall/reinstall. Thanks a million!


----------

